
SEC Documents Detail Scores of Fraud Allegations Against Coinbase - pilgrim689
https://mashable.com/2018/06/20/sec-coinbase-complaints-fraud/#NXTZN8CH.iqF
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17356185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17356185)

